# Lots of gerbils looking for homes (Nottingham)



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

......








........









These gerbils are all waiting for homes at Notts Nibblers Rodent Rescue.

*Natalie & Norma* - mother and daughter pair, both under a year. Need to stay together
*Snowflake & Poppy* - Friendly girls, about 1 year old. Must be homed together
*Cookie & Quaver* Friendly girls, approx 1.5 years old. Must be homed together

Email me at [email protected] if you're interested in adopting any!


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

I've just edited this post with the current gerbils we have looking for homes


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope they all find great homes!


----------

